
ICE is using social media posts to track immigrants they've targeted for arrest - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/MaxRivlinNadler/status/1208783505854996487
======
lm28469
Is this really surprising though ? If I was illegally living in a country I'd
probably avoid posting on a social media altogether, especially not tagging my
location. ("after he “checked in” to a Home Depot on Facebook.")

> “If anything you post online can be used against you forever, even if you
> pose no immediate threat to anyone, then the dragnet that people feared
> would happen under Trump is already happening,”

Trump or not it was already happening. It's the next logical step of social
media / data collection. Especially in post 9/11 paranoid USA.

People have been warning us from the very beginning but no one took it
seriously, now we're paying the price.

